# Tapered Leader, Double Surgeons Knot



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

"trim my tag end…………soup!" hahahahaahahah


----------



## [email protected]ngler (Jan 6, 2013)

I didn't realize I had done that. You can tell I have kids!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Certainly one of the easiest ways to do it, even at night or in poor light. Do remember that if you use fluro for the tippet, bite or otherwise, you might want to use a triple surgeons.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I also tie blood knots and did not know surgeon knot were stronger they are certainly easyer. My Tarpon leader are 40/30/20/80 bite. Can you tie this knot with 20 to 80


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

20 to 80, I'd use a Slim Beauty; a Surgeons will be problematic and will give you a heck of a kink (in close where you really can't stand it).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Then back to a Bimini twist


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I use a uni to uni all the way down, but if I'm changing the tippet while fishing or a section at night I'll use a surgeons. I also use it when tying a bite leader on for spinning gear.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

for small fluoro the double surgeons is the easiest and best, but once you get over 20-30# fluoro the knots start getting ugly and snagging guides pretty badly.

I've been experimenting with the nail-nail using the Tie-Fast tool instead of Bloods or Unis. I know a tarpon guide that uses it for the fly to bite tippet instead of a Homer Rhodes and claims its better.

http://youtu.be/611JWRtkjOc?t=1m46s


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

Interesting for a bite tippet join. Do you know if your guide has done any break strength tests?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Either way, I think you will find that the less knots you have in any leader the better.   When stalking the worlds weariest bonefish here in S Fla, we use a flourocarbon tapered leader and tippet.  2 knots, one from the fly line to leader, using a nail knot, and the other from the leader to the tippet, using a surgeons knots.  Same goes for the migrating tarpon along our Oceanside flats, less is better.  No Bimini twists here!


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

for what reason do you favor the nail knot over whipped loop? it is a lot easier to change out leader with loop to loop.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I prefer a permanent connection. Over the years of playing with big game fish and having multiple leader systems fail, this is what I have use now.


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

Appreciate that. Have you ever had a whipped loop fail ? just curious, because that might change my thinking.  Don't want to put the pressure on, but Lefty Kreh has said that he has never had a whipped loop fail. What say you? I think a lot of things in fly fishing just come down to preference and it's not necessarily the case that one thing is "better" than another.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> Appreciate that. Have you ever had a whipped loop fail ? just curious, because that might change my thinking.  Don't want to put the pressure on, but Lefty Kreh has said that he has never had a whipped loop fail. What say you?   I think a lot of things in fly fishing just come down to preference and it's not necessarily the case that one thing is "better" than another.


I have never had a whipped loop fail. I use to them as a kid learning how to fly fish for trout out west. Changing between floating and sinking fly lines depending.... Fly fishing is full opinions. I like nail knot for the ease of tying, the ability to do it at anytime, and it's strength if tied properly. My leaders are usually much longer than most, especially when adding shock tippet. 10-12 ft when the weather is behaving. If it's blowing over 20-25, then cut that in half. I replace my fly line every year. 

Left kreh is a god!!!


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

Good info, Thanks.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

butt end..........perfection loop
sections..........uni to uni
tag end.............non slip loop

not sure if this has been posted, cool knot site

http://www.animatedknots.com/perfection/index.php?Categ=fishing&LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> for small fluoro the double surgeons is the easiest and best, but once you get over 20-30# fluoro the knots start getting ugly and snagging guides pretty badly.
> 
> I've been experimenting with the nail-nail using the Tie-Fast tool instead of Bloods or Unis. I know a tarpon guide that uses it for the fly to bite tippet instead of a Homer Rhodes and claims its better.
> 
> http://youtu.be/611JWRtkjOc?t=1m46s


I just bought one of these Tie Fast tools for $6.95 from Amazon and will use it for my Tarpon leaders


----------

